# Water leak from rain



## dana_vw (Jul 17, 2018)

I've had my Atlas for 3 weeks. We had a heavy rain yesterday and the driver footwell was flooded. I noticed water coming from the opening right above the hood release lever. I've not noticed water leaks from light rain or when washing.
Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

dana_vw said:


> I've had my Atlas for 3 weeks. We had a heavy rain yesterday and the driver footwell was flooded. I noticed water coming from the opening right above the hood release lever. I've not noticed water leaks from light rain or when washing.
> Anyone else have this problem?


Sounds like it's coming from the seal on the door near the hinge? Do you also have a lot of wind noise at highway speeds?


----------



## dana_vw (Jul 17, 2018)

No, I haven't noticed any noise while driving


----------



## sayhota (Mar 9, 2019)

Hi- I'm having the same issue and the dealership fixed sunroof water drains but still leaking. Did you ever find out what the issues was?


----------



## dana_vw (Jul 17, 2018)

There was a blockage in the drain. The dealership replaced the drain and I haven't had any problems since.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

dana_vw said:


> There was a blockage in the drain. The dealership replaced the drain and I haven't had any problems since.


Just so I'm clear - you are both talking about a blockage in the Sun Roof drains and now it's fixed?

TW


----------



## RuggedDriver (Dec 20, 2018)

I had the same thing happen and car is with the dealer as they try to diagnose. What happened with your car?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oscillat0r (Jun 29, 2007)

My 2 month-old SEL is at the dealer right now because of water leaks that were coming in around c pillars. I was hoping it was the drains but the dealer informed me today that the sunroof frame wasn’t actually fitting correctly and needs to be replaced.


----------



## CMCraig (Dec 7, 2011)

*also leaking*

I have a Launch edition and it's been fine for 2 years. now both footwells are soaked after rain. Heading to dealer but not for 2 more weeks. anyone else had other results than clogged sunroof drains? FWIW, my sunroof is #2 on this car - first one was installed incorrectly - from the chatter at the shop it sounded as though bad sunroof installation at the factory is a 'known issue'


----------



## oscillat0r (Jun 29, 2007)

For our Atlas it was apparently a problem with the sunroof frame itself - it would not sit flush.

Also I wouldn’t delay 2 weeks - our sunroof was fixed promptly but they didn’t replace carpets and jute initially (seriously? As soon as I picked it up I could tell the floor was still wet with trapped water!)

The resulting mildew was so bad (even after replacing the carpets/jute/headliner) that we are now waiting on a collateral exchange through VWGOA

Find a way to at least have all the carpets and padding pulled up and treated even if the parts are on back order


----------



## giowop (Apr 30, 2019)

oscillat0r said:


> My 2 month-old SEL is at the dealer right now because of water leaks that were coming in around c pillars. I was hoping it was the drains but the dealer informed me today that the sunroof frame wasn’t actually fitting correctly and needs to be replaced.


Same for me. Water leaked down from between the sun visors and the upper center console with the lights/sunroof controls. Like dripping down on me. My dealer said they’ve had several instances and they are fairly certain it will be the source of a recall soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

